# The 600EX-RT Wireless Sync with the 5D MKIII?



## lastSKYsamurai (Jul 15, 2012)

So I wish I wasn't asking this, I consider myself smart enough to figure it all out with just the Manual or a quick Google search. However, this has really got me stumped. 

Do I need a Remote Flash Control Transmitter such as the ST-E3-RT to wirelessly sync with the 600EX through Radio Transmission? Or is that not required at all? If not then how do I connect the 600EX with the MKIII Wirelessly? Preferably Radio Trans first then Optical second.

This will be my First Speedlite, I've only ever had a built-in in my last Camera.

Also, Is it a Master Unit only when it's directly attached to the Camera, or can it be Wirelessly connected & still be the Master? 

Thanks in advance for any help guys, thanks a bunch.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 15, 2012)

You need a transmitter/master on the camera, an ST-E3 or another 600EX-RT for radio triggering, or a 3rd party solution (PocketWizard, Yongnuo, etc.). For optical, a 580 or ST-E2. Currently, only newer bodies with a popup flash can optically control off-camera flashes. 

A master is only a master in the camera hotshoe, off camera its a slave.


----------



## lastSKYsamurai (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks so much for that. I've had a 350D since its early days so I'm jumping into vast new territory with all this. Cheers for the great answer.

EDIT: Man, so I just checked out the ST-E3-RT Transmitter..... No autofocus assist beam!? What good is it then, I see myself doing Wedding Photography & the like in the near future, so this would be practically essential... I'm starting to think I'm better off just picking up another 600EX, Which is probably what Canon really wants... I call Shenanigans Canon!!!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 15, 2012)

lastSKYsamurai said:


> Thanks so much for that. I've had a 350D since its early days so I'm jumping into vast new territory with all this. Cheers for the great answer.
> 
> EDIT: Man, so I just checked out the ST-E3-RT Transmitter..... No autofocus assist beam!? What good is it then, I see myself doing Wedding Photography & the like in the near future, so this would be practically essential... I'm starting to think I'm better off just picking up another 600EX, Which is probably what Canon really wants... I call Shenanigans Canon!!!



I picked up a second 600EX-RT simply for the fact that my master control can also flash. Why not? If you have the ST-E3-RT Transmitter, sure it'll do the job, but it can't flash. With wedding photography it's nice to have an on-camera flash and an off-camera flash somewhere else. This way you have it all, because if you don't want the on-camera to flash, just tell it not to.


----------

